# 9 Month old how much should he eat?



## hunnefeld1

I have a 9 month old and he is a very finicky eater. Some days he won't eat at all and other days he will eat everything in sight. He is 26" to the shoulders and weighs 70 pounds. He looks thin and i can feel his spine when I pet him. I don't know if anyone else has the same problem or if it even is a problem. He's on Nutro Large breed puppy food and once he becomes 15 months I'm going to put him onto Royal Canin GSD formula.


----------



## GSD MOM

Yes my female was\is the same way. Honestly we started mixing a small amount of wet food in with her dry and she eats it. I know its not the best thing for their teeth but we needed her to eat. She is also on Nutro and her canned food Nutro Ultra. Also at the vet or online you can get NuPro. It's great for all things. It's a supplement that is liver based so it's really appealing to the dogs. Hope this helps. Good Luck. -Jamie


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

How much are you feeding?

Also, when I have a dog that really isn't eating, I also mix yummy stuff with their kibble. I've found canned CAT food works the best. Truth is whatever makes cats finicky eaters.......the cat industry has figured how to get the to eat. And it works for my finicky dogs too! A little canned cat food plus water to make a gravy, makes the kibble go down!


----------



## mjbgsd

Akbar is also 9 months and he is fed 2 1/2 cups twice a day, so 5 cups on Healthwise. I can see the last ribs on him and feel his spine but he is in perfect shape. He's a little over 26'' and weighs 80lbs, he's very muscular too. 

If your dog is a finicky eater, I'd suggest taking his food away after a set time at every meal. No dog will starve itself for too long. And don't give any treats between meals. Cody use to do this so I did the tough love with his food and took it away after he didn't eat it, took 2 days for him to decide to eat. He hasn't done it since and he was 2? back then, now he's 7 years.


----------



## hunnefeld1

When I can get him to eat he will eat 5 cups of dry food a day. I will try to just take it away after he won't eat and see if that works. It makes sense the dog won't starve himself, hopefully he figures it out quick enough.


----------



## selzer

Joy is nine months old. 

I feed her 1.5 cups twice a day. 

She sometimes eats it. She sometimes doesn't. It has 530 calories a cup, and she is 52 pounds. I cannot see her spine, but her ribs are right there when I rub my hands down. 

No way am I going to mix anything into her food. I doubt she will starve herself to death. She MUST get it from her father. All the rest of my lot scarf their food like there is no tomorrow, and I have given up on dishes with them because it slows them down to have to chase it down.


----------



## doggiedad

when my dog was a puppy he got 3 cups
a day. there was always somehting mixed 
in the kibble, ground beef, chicken, can food,
certain table scraps, fruit, veggies, etc.

my dog is 3 years old as of June and he gets 2 cups a day
with things mixed in.


----------



## Andy-jr.

I feed my 7 month twice a day 1.5 cups in the morning and 1.5 at night


----------



## KG K9

I think I feed Deebo 6 cups a day....going to start cutting it back.

But he doesn't look fat, even though he gained weight and is growing. I'd hate to feed too much where it isn't beneficial. I did the math in my head and that is about 14cups extra I could save a week...I can make the bag last almost 2 weeks longer. One week longer for sure.


----------



## Lilie

My 7 month old 78lb male eats 3 cups a day, 1.5 in the morning and 1.5 in the evening. He is a long hair so I have to be very watchful as he looks heavy - when he isn't.


----------



## selzer

While going with the recommended feeding on the bag could run you into problems as it is often high, going with what we all feed our dogs will also run you into problems. 

For one thing, all dog foods are not alike. You have to look at calories per cup, protein and fat content, etc. 

But even if we are talking the same exact food, all nine month old puppies are not alike.

But even if we are talking about 55 pound nine month old German showline puppies, even _they _are not all alike. Some have heavier bone, some are currenlty going through a growth spurt, some have a smaller build and are already in slow down, some have higher energy, and some just to not digest the food the same way. 

My opinion is to look at the bag and determine the proper amount by the bag. Cut that amount in half and feed it twice a day. If the dog leaves food in its dish, reduce the amount by 1/2 cup. If the dog finishes and licks the bowl increase by 1/4 cup. After 2-3 weeks, weigh the dog and evaluate the pup's condition. 

If the dog starts to look overweight, cut him down. It is not good for a puppy to be overweight. If the dog looks thin, and the scale backs that up, and you can feel ribs and spine, then you can try increasing or you can decide to switch foods. 

It really does not matter what food your dog is on, if his system does not think it is a five star food, then it is not for him.


----------

